# web cam pics



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=77065


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, dont see them like that around here


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Its a feeder!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very, very sexy!!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its ok...


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's beautiful beta


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

BETTA = piranha chew toys.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice crowntail


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think that it should be entered in the FTOM feeder of the month competition


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nicest ive seen yet


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

its an okay crown tail... but its color is a shame. tons of red wash.

here's a rather good example of a royal blue (not crowntail though, this is a super delta)

View attachment 45580


this CT isn't mine, but he's a BEAUTIFUL example of even rays and good consistant crowning


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice betta

and i hate those it piranha food remarks


----------

